# >>>.::Venezuela Beaches::.<<<



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Playas del estado Sucre, Venezuela*

















































*Playas del Estado Aragua, Venezuela*




































*Playas del Estado Carabobo, Venezuela*





























*Playa del Estado Miranda, Venezuela*














































*Playas del Estado Vargas*




































*Playas del Estado Anzoategui, Venezuela*
































































*Playas del Estado Falcon, Venezuela*






















































*Playas del Estado Nueva Esparta, Venezuela*































































*Playas de Los Roques*


















































































*Playas de la Isla de la Tortuga*


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Most beautiful beaches in South America.


----------

